# Confession



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I’ve been holding back on you guys here as I didn’t want to make anyone envious, but I just can’t hold it in any longer.

I have been informed on the Uber app that I am almost gold.

I assume once I reach gold there will be some kind of a big event, maybe at the Ritz Carlton in New York City. Lots of celebrities in attendance.

I believe all I have left to do is get my acceptance up from 40% to the mid 80s.

When I am notified about the time and place, I’ll make sure you all get engraved invitations.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wallae said:


> I've been holding back on you guys here as I didn't want to make anyone envious, but I just can't hold it in any longer.
> 
> I have been informed on the Uber app that I am almost gold.
> 
> ...


I will frame my invitation.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Enjoy your Subway cookie or drink.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Enjoy seeing trip direction and duration before you reflexively hit Accept.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

wallae said:


> I've been holding back on you guys here as I didn't want to make anyone envious, but I just can't hold it in any longer.
> 
> I have been informed on the Uber app that I am almost gold.
> 
> ...


We have a former special ed student driving for Uber, now don't disappoint us, get that AR up to 90%.


----------

